# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  телевизор Тоshiba

## olenao

Продам телевизор Тоshiba рабочий без пульта управления.200 гр.Таирово. Королева-Архитекторская.  0634275354 Лена.

----------

